# Stuka WIP pics.



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the old Monogram Ju 87G kit, I built this model to practice my weathering skills.





































I am almost finished with this model now, will post pics of the finished model in a few days.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

love it!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and buddho!

The model is O.K. except I did not have a decal for the correct Wrk.N., I was trying to make the Stuka into the a/c Rudel flew when he surrendered to American forces.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did my old Monogram Stuka as Rudel's bird using aftermarket decals. I messed up the spinner spiral, though (as I usually do), so I left it off.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/stuka_g.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
Your Stuka looks great! For such an old kit the Monogram Ju 87 has stood the test of time very well.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great so far. I might add a little additional paint loss to the leading edge of the wings but that may not have shown up well in the pix. Great model to test with. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for lookin' roadrner!

I did not add much chipping to the leading edges of the wings because the photos of the full size a/c did not show any or if there was it was hard to see. What was very noticeable was all the dirt/mud on the rear fuselage and worn paintwork on the wingroots so I tried to copy those features on my model. I want to try out my ideas for extreme weathering on this older kit before attempting it on the large scale Hasegawa kit...that could be a very expensive mistake!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya want extreme weathering?

I may have overdone it here - I was trying to show the winter whitewash pait wearing off to show the green/brown/black underneath:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/sturmovik_skis1.html


----------

